# Which Trailers to Look at



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I just bought a 2001 4star aluminum warmblood-sized 2 horse bumper pull, straight load with a ramp, divider, enormous tack room, etc, for around $9k after all the taxes/registration/etc were paid. I looked extensively for a used bumper pull trailer in my area, and used aluminum bumper pulls in varying condition seem to be worth between $7k on the low end to $15k, and new ones go from $12k to $25k. The 4star I bought was around $24k when it was new from what I can tell. You can get used steel 2 horse trailers for anywhere between $500 and $5000. Some of these can be in pretty bad shape, and a lot of the really old ones may not be very safe. I unfortunately witnessed an accident this spring where the rear door failed on an old steel trailer which did not have a butt bar, and the horse fell out. It was really awful.  I'm not saying that all steel trailers are unsafe, or all old trailers, but watching that happen certainly influenced my trailer purchase. We stretched our budget a bit to get our trailer, but the thought was that my horses would be safer and more comfortable, and the trailer would last us. I think that within reason you should get the best trailer you can afford.

PS: When I asked around, everyone told us that Calico trailers were cheap and did not hold up. I seriously considered one because they are what the local dealership sells other than the random used trailers they get in.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Viranh said:


> I just bought a 2001 4star aluminum warmblood-sized 2 horse bumper pull, straight load with a ramp, divider, enormous tack room, etc, for around $9k after all the taxes/registration/etc were paid. I looked extensively for a used bumper pull trailer in my area, and used aluminum bumper pulls in varying condition seem to be worth between $7k on the low end to $15k, and new ones go from $12k to $25k. The 4star I bought was around $24k when it was new from what I can tell. You can get used steel 2 horse trailers for anywhere between $500 and $5000. Some of these can be in pretty bad shape, and a lot of the really old ones may not be very safe. I unfortunately witnessed an accident this spring where the rear door failed on an old steel trailer which did not have a butt bar, and the horse fell out. It was really awful.  I'm not saying that all steel trailers are unsafe, or all old trailers, but watching that happen certainly influenced my trailer purchase. We stretched our budget a bit to get our trailer, but the thought was that my horses would be safer and more comfortable, and the trailer would last us. I think that within reason you should get the best trailer you can afford.
> 
> PS: When I asked around, everyone told us that Calico trailers were cheap and did not hold up. I seriously considered one because they are what the local dealership sells other than the random used trailers they get in.


Thanks! I'm definitely not going to be getting something in poor condition, but I'm trying to figure out exactly what my budget is and how far I can stretch it! Thanks for the note on Calico trailers as well- something that will hold up with time is definitely my priority...


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

Get the best quality trailer your budget will allow.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

ladyicon said:


> Get the best quality trailer your budget will allow.


I intend to, but I don't even know where to begin as far as brands go. Any recommendations of what fits the bill, and what I should avoid would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you're horse is 15 hands, you can get away with the standard 7' height, so that opens up your options a bit. He probably can also fit in both straight and slant loads, so that's just a matter of personal preference for you. If you can find an older Featherlite, they tend to hold up very well over time and are a nice quality aluminum trailer. I would stay away from Eclipse. They are a bottom line brand and tow like a sack of potatoes. I don't know much about the other all aluminum brands. 

If you go see anything, pull up the mats and look for any pitting on the aluminum floor. A little is okay on older trailers. Just nothing too excessive. Also look at how close or far apart the welds are. The better brands have more overall and more frame integrity. You can probably find a nice one for about $5,000.


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to Oaklahome and spent $4,000 on a 2 horse slant load bumper pull. I believe it is an Equine Pro. Here is a picture. Went to OK since there was no sales tax.


----------

